# Anyone tried The Glenlivet Nadurra?



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and from the posts I've read I think I'm going to enjoy discussing good clothes and food with you all. I wonder if anyone has tried the Glenlivet Nadurra cask strength whisky bottling? I am tempted to try it, but the reviews I saw on the Internet were not as good as I expected. However, some of the whiskys that I like are not on the 'good' list at these sites, and some that I don't care for are, so I don't know if I trust them. What do you think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Papa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and from the posts I've read I think I'm going to enjoy discussing good clothes and food with you all. I wonder if anyone has tried the Glenlivet Nadurra cask strength whisky bottling? I am tempted to try it, but the reviews I saw on the Internet were not as good as I expected. However, some of the whiskys that I like are not on the 'good' list at these sites, and some that I don't care for are, so I don't know if I trust them. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the Forum.

I have not tried that bottling yet but you might find some interesting reading in this other thread we have on whisky:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48790

Happy posting and welcome again.

Cheers


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I tried it and was not impressed.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> I tried it and was not impressed.


Was it not good compared to regular bottlings, or just not good _period_?

I think The Glenlivet is my favorite mild scotch. I hoped Nadurra would be a better, but for double the price of the regular bottling I would be expecting something special.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I ended up with a bottle of Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15 y.o., and I don't like it. There's nothing wrong with it, mind you, it just lacks the character of Scotch or the depth of Sherry and is now the liquid equivalent of a _gray area_. In trying to soften the theoretically harsher notes of an already mild, unpeaty Scotch, they have completely neutered it.

Dag.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Papa said:


> Was it not good compared to regular bottlings, or just not good _period_?
> 
> I think The Glenlivet is my favorite mild scotch. I hoped Nadurra would be a better, but for double the price of the regular bottling I would be expecting something special.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


It was ok, but for all the advertising and hype....


----------

